# hello all from Columbus Ohio



## nierates (Jan 21, 2010)

I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Paul. Are there any folks from Columbus or anywhere near Ohio? How does everyone get their exotic pets? I have done quite a bit of research online and have found it difficult to find anyone with mantids, other than the ones I can collect locally. I was wondering if it was a "who you know" sort of thing? -paul


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi welcome. Here is a nice place to get some mantids or you could go to http://mantisplace.com/ I think she is from ohio!!


----------



## Eoullis (Jan 21, 2010)

nierates said:


> I wanted to introduce myself. My name is Paul. Are there any folks from Columbus or anywhere near Ohio? How does everyone get their exotic pets? I have done quite a bit of research online and have found it difficult to find anyone with mantids, other than the ones I can collect locally. I was wondering if it was a "who you know" sort of thing? -paul


Hey Paul,

Welcome! Like you I'm new here. It's definately not a "who you know" deal. I just got some African Mantids last week from MANTISPLACE.COM. My mantids and everything else I needed to get started cost me less than a hundred bucks. This is a great forum and many of the members have tons of knowledge about mantids and there housekeeping. Every questioned I've asked has been answered quickly. I've yet too encounter a "snooty" attitude from any member. People who have been doing this for years and years are completely willing to help you get going.

This forum is just great, but, when you get some mantids it's 200% better.

Enjoy yourself!

p.s I believe there are many members from Ohio. In fact, MANTISPLACE.COM, ships from Ohio. Medina Ohio I think.


----------



## ismart (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey I'm live in Ohio. Around the Dayton area. Glad to see another Ohio forum member and welcome!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!

Mantisplace.com is indeed wonderful, I highly recommend her!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!  Glad you found us, and nice to have you here. Looking forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome. Plenty of mantids available here in the classifieds. Also a few members in OH.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to another Ohio Buckeye! from u know where? OHIO!


----------

